# Old "jager" Flintlock rifle



## deerslayer7600 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guys, A family member gave my 9 yr. old son an old .44 Jager flintlock rifle this past weekend; but the problem is that years ago while cleaning it, he managed to get a cleaning jag with the patch and also the end of the ramrod stuck in the barrel, where the breech plug is on modern blackpowder rifles. My question is if there is any way to remove all of that so that my son can use it for hunting this upcoming season. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

u probably could get a gunsmith to take the breachplug out and ram that mess out using a steel ramrod.
It is my opinion that a real antique weopon should be preserved for posterity, pack it in cosmoline and hang it over the fireplace.
I heard u could buy a new TC Omega for $200 at walmart. Spend the money so the kid can hunt. Hang the antique up, after u get the mess out of the barrel.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have had the same thing happen in a black powder firearm. I kept filling up the barrel with boiling water until it dissolved enough of the fowling to pull out the cleaning rod (or ram rod) This is assuming the rammer is still one piece (not broken).
If it's been in there for years more than likely the fowling is solid as concrete. I'd pour a good amount of solvent down the barrel and let it sit for a few days then try the water. If it doesn't work repeat the process.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

You mean the end came off the ram rod and is stuck down inside sir? If that is the case you really need to take it to a smith and let him take a look at it. The breech plug on the old style firearms isn't designed to be taken out, not that it can't be done but you really should know what you are doing because you have to get it back in the same place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2009)

As stated, take it to a good smith. After he removes it, he can also evaluate the condition of the barrel.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Hey Mark that's pretty smart.*



marktaylor99 said:


> I have had the same thing happen in a black powder firearm. I kept filling up the barrel with boiling water until it dissolved enough of the fowling to pull out the cleaning rod (or ram rod) This is assuming the rammer is still one piece (not broken).
> If it's been in there for years more than likely the fowling is solid as concrete. I'd pour a good amount of solvent down the barrel and let it sit for a few days then try the water. If it doesn't work repeat the process.



I don't know why I did not think of doing this. This may actually work, even though u have a piece of ramrod down the barrel. Use very hot soapy water to try to dissolve the fouling the mess that's in there may fall out after u dissolve the fouling.


----------

